# FDA Approves Candy-Flavored Amphetamines for Kids



## Alex (1/6/16)

*FDA Approves Candy-Flavored Amphetamines for Kids*
By Mike Adams · Mon May 30, 2016


While some lawmakers in legal marijuana states are pushing to outlaw cannabis edibles that resemble sugary treats in an effort to protect the well being of the children, the federal government has just approved a candy-flavored amphetamine-based medication that will be marketed to kids with attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) later this year.

A recent report from the folks at STAT News indicates that a new version of speed hit the pharmaceutical market last week called Adzenys, a chewable, fruit-flavored drug designed with the same active ingredient as other popular ADHD medications, such as Adderall. The drug, which is essentially extended release gummy meth, was approved earlier this year by the Food and Drug Administration for patients as young as six years old.

Not surprisingly, the medication is already stirring up a significant level of controversy in the healthcare community due to fears that chewable speed that tastes good will lead to an increase in abuse and overdoses.

But that is not stopping Neos Therapeutics, the Dallas-based pharmaceutical company responsible for designing the drug, from launching a sinister marketing campaign in hopes of getting “ahead of back-to-school season,” according to the company’s CEO Vipin Garg. “We’re launching now at full speed.”

The company boasts that its 125 sales representatives have not had any issues setting up appointments with physicians all over the country who are fully prepared to start recommending Adzenys.

“We are encouraged by the initial feedback from physicians during the pre-launch phase and we are even more confident that there is a strong desire on the part of physicians and caregivers for once daily orally disintegrating treatment alternative to health managed ADHD,” Garg said.

Unfortunately, while the federal government remains cavalier to the prescription drug epidemic currently sweeping the nation, some of the latest data shows that, over the past decade, the recreational use of medications like Adderall have increased in adults by 67 percent. What’s worse is the average consumer seems to be completely oblivious that these nicely packaged prescription medications are manufactured similarly to popular illegal substances, like methamphetamine, which law enforcement and government agencies have been telling them to avoid all of their lives.

“The public remains almost entirely ignorant of the fact that methamphetamine produces nearly identical effects to those produced by the popular ADHD medication d-amphetamine (dextroamphetamine). You probably know it as Adderall: a combination of amphetamine and d-amphetamine mixed salts,” wrote Dr. Carl Hart, professor of psychology and psychiatry at Columbia University, in a piece for the Influence.

Some recent reports suggest that edible marijuana, specifically products that resemble candy, are sending children to the emergency room in states that have legalized the herb for medicinal and recreational purposes. In fact, an article published this week in Today indicates there were 4,000 calls to poison control in 2015 for kids and teens exposed to pot. Although none of these incident created any life-threatening situations, physicians say the kids who accidentally ingest these products — mostly due to the negligence of the parents — are experiencing “nausea, vomiting, disorientation, anxiety-like reactions and even psychotic reactions that can make them do things they wouldn't normally do."

These types of reports are cramping the style of the cannabis industry in some states. Lawmakers in Colorado recently introduced legislation aimed at banning edible marijuana gummies that resemble fruits, animals, people, and anything else children might find attractive. Yet there are no protections in place at the federal level to prevent pharmaceutical companies, like Neos Therapeutics, from manufacturing candy-flavored versions of a drug that is known to cause serious harm, including sudden death, in children and adults.

But even though the Food and Drug Administration has evidence proving that amphetamine-based medications can kill, there have been so few fatalities that the federal agency continues to declare these substances safe and effective in the treatment of ADHD and narcolepsy. However, these drugs often cause common medical conditions, including fatty liver, heart attack, seizures, stroke, and psychotic episodes – all increasingly more possible for a child to experience after eating too much of his or her medication because it looks and tastes like candy.

source: http://www.hightimes.com/read/fda-approves-candy-flavored-amphetamines-kids

reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic..._fda_approves_candyflavored_amphetamines_for/


----------



## SAVaper (1/6/16)

Nou vra ek jou met trane in my oe.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PsyCLown (1/6/16)

Amphetamine (AKA Speed) and Methamphetamine (crystal meth / tik) aren't quite the same.

Regardless it's pretty shitty that they are allowed to get away with such things. A tasty, chewable form. A kid who is hungry and wants something sweet and tasty, they manage to get hold of that box and eat it all.... It is extremely *dangerous!*
I know that when I was a kid, I would eat more of those tasty bear gummy vitamins as they were tasty and full of sugar. Luckily it was just vitamins and probably in small doses.


Although companies being able to legally sell things which are terribly bad for us is nothing new, this community should know all to well - cigarettes - as well as many other things.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (1/6/16)

I don't want to live on this planet anymore

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## KB_314 (1/6/16)

Talking about "flavours"...
http://www.nbcnews.com/health/healt...-fda-restrictions-e-cigarette-flavors-n583841

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (2/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Although companies being able to legally sell things which are terribly bad for us is nothing new,



If pharmaceutical companies weren't allowed to sell medicines that are bad for us, there would be no antiretrovirals for HIV, no chemotherapy for cancer, no cortisone, no Warfarin for people with blood clots, no drugs to lower cholesterol, no beta blockers to lower blood pressure, no anti-depressants, no medications to treat ADD or ADHD in children. All of these medicines have severe side effects, and many others do too. Two people in my immediate circle take Warfarin daily. That is also sold as the active ingredient in rat poison, it causes rats to haemorrhage to death. They can't even have a tooth extracted at the dentist, there is a chance they'll bleed to death in the chair. But the alternative is a very high chance of death from embolism or stroke.

Unfortunately, I think the developed world (in particular) over-prescribes medicines. I read on some site that one-quarter of deaths in the US can be attributed to prescription medicines. If that is the case, I'd imagine that the problem is nearly as bad in many other developed countries. However, I don't think one can blame one country, one agency, one pharmaceutical company for it. The FDA approving a drug in the US doesn't mean other countries have to approve it. And agencies in other countries approving drugs doesn't mean doctors have to prescribe it. So, if we are to blame anyone, I think we'd have to apportion blame across the entire Western medical science field. Pharma companies are developing drugs, agencies are approving them, doctors are prescribing them. 

But what alternatives are there? People dismiss homeopathy, acupuncture, etc, as quacks selling snake oil. Advocating a healthy diet of vegetables and natural foods got Manto Tshabalala-Msimang branded as a backward Stone Age idiot. Some of Thabo Mbeki's advisers didn't want ARVs prescribed in SA because of the damage they do, and they got branded internationally as conspiracy theorists who were responsible for hundreds of thousands of AIDS deaths. So yeah, if your choices are Stone Age idiots who will kill you with ignorance, quacks selling snake oil with no medical value, or corrupt capitalists who bribe politicians so they can kill you for profit, which are you going to choose?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## DaveH (2/6/16)

zadiac said:


> I don't want to live on this planet anymore



"Beam me up Scottie"

Dave


----------



## zadiac (2/6/16)

RichJB said:


> If pharmaceutical companies weren't allowed to sell medicines that are bad for us, there would be no antiretrovirals for HIV, no chemotherapy for cancer, no cortisone, no Warfarin for people with blood clots, no drugs to lower cholesterol, no beta blockers to lower blood pressure, no anti-depressants, no medications to treat ADD or ADHD in children. All of these medicines have severe side effects, and many others do too. Two people in my immediate circle take Warfarin daily. That is also sold as the active ingredient in rat poison, it causes rats to haemorrhage to death. They can't even have a tooth extracted at the dentist, there is a chance they'll bleed to death in the chair. But the alternative is a very high chance of death from embolism or stroke.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think the developed world (in particular) over-prescribes medicines. I read on some site that one-quarter of deaths in the US can be attributed to prescription medicines. If that is the case, I'd imagine that the problem is nearly as bad in many other developed countries. However, I don't think one can blame one country, one agency, one pharmaceutical company for it. The FDA approving a drug in the US doesn't mean other countries have to approve it. And agencies in other countries approving drugs doesn't mean doctors have to prescribe it. So, if we are to blame anyone, I think we'd have to apportion blame across the entire Western medical science field. Pharma companies are developing drugs, agencies are approving them, doctors are prescribing them.
> 
> But what alternatives are there? People dismiss homeopathy, acupuncture, etc, as quacks selling snake oil. Advocating a healthy diet of vegetables and natural foods got Manto Tshabalala-Msimang branded as a backward Stone Age idiot. Some of Thabo Mbeki's advisers didn't want ARVs prescribed in SA because of the damage they do, and they got branded internationally as conspiracy theorists who were responsible for hundreds of thousands of AIDS deaths. So yeah, if your choices are Stone Age idiots who will kill you with ignorance, quacks selling snake oil with no medical value, or corrupt capitalists who bribe politicians so they can kill you for profit, which are you going to choose?



Agreed. My life depends on me taking 5mg Warfarin every day for the rest of my life.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/6/16)

Dont get me going. Amphetamines have been BIG business since Hitler got all of Europe hooked. ADHD IS A MYTH anyway. Ritalin already gave us a zombie nation.


----------

